# Warmoth vs. Allparts and WD



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

How do these 3 companies rate in comparison to each other for Strat bodies and necks?

I have read mixed reviews for all of them on the internet.

Any experiences you guys can offer?

Also, for anyone who has gotten an entire guitar in parts from Warmoth. What did you end up paying in shipping, customs, and UPS brokerage fees?

Thanks


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry I can't answer the fees part..

I've owned/purchased both alparts and warmoth, not wd (they come across as not quite up to par to either of the others...but I can't say for sure)..

both are excellent quality usually. Its wood, so each piece is different. One particular warmoth tele neck I had was just dead sounding and never mated up to any body I tried, but that's the wood. the quality itself is excellent.

allparts stuff, I hear, is primarly made in japan and no longer nitro finished to my knowledge, so the pre-finished necks are poly, if that matters to you: it does to me, but the actually wood quality for bodies and necks is excellent.

I would say: if you need custom size/contour/radius/frets/nut etc..... order a warmoth or musikraft (I hear they are very good as well), but if you can deal with the standard offerings from alparts, they will be cheaper, and you will have nice parts. I would get them unfinished @ have Brad over @ capsule (if your in t.o.) spray up the neck and body for you.


come to think of it....if your doing a t style, Brad over @ capsule, and a few other guys around here can put together one for you for not much more than trying to do it yourself, I personally wouldn't bother, and these guys know what they are doing. Capsule has some very nice clones for great prices, I've played them, and all were very good. (no affilation).
good luck with it !!

oh, ...the never ending response.....the last thing I wanted to add was, when you order, you have no idea what pieces you will get and if they will sound good together, if you use a builder (lots of guys doin' the nash thing....only some are better I think) they will get it right [email protected] least my k line turned out great. (Chris @ kline is known for being able to mate the wood and pu's/parts together properly to get the desired result.....again no affiliation).

good luck with it , its a fun project.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have an Allparts neck on my tele, and I just recently got a Warmoth neck for my Strat. The quality of both is excellent - you could go with either. I'd recommend buying used for either. There are always aftermarket necks and bodies for sale over on theGearPage, and you'll save a lot of cash verses buying new and paying all of the extra taxes, duty etc. I bought my Warmoth neck used on theGearPage (with tuners already installed) and its fantastic - I love it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Building a parts guitar*

How do you find a builder? Thanks!


----------

